# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wielinga (Franeker)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wielinga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Bruin/Zwager, Franeker

Adres: Waagstraat 19, Franeker

Website: www.debruinenzwager.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wielinga*

----------

